# My Most Handsome Photography Subject



## sterling (Feb 5, 2015)

Nobody makes a better looking subject!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful pup and posing so nicely for the camera. Hope you're taking lots and lots of photos.


----------



## sterling (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you! We are certainly trying for every one we can get!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

He really is a cutie, what's his name?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic picture of your adorable pup.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful pup, nice lighting. I rarely have the opportunity to observe a golden puppy sitting still, let alone capture the event on film.


----------



## sterling (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone! His name is Archer. We both had to take about 100 pictures and twenty minutes to get this one good one. He wasn't very entertained by the ordeal! My girlfriend had to distract him while I took the pictures.


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

That is a really nice picture of Archer!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice shot of Archer, but keep shooting them as before you know it, their all grown up...


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep, very photogenic!
Such a cute pup!

Mike D


----------



## Skybox (Feb 10, 2015)

Love that picture!


----------

